# Xtreme?



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Bought a sportsman 1000 and have been riding every weekend since i brought it home. We've been to DSO 3 times and went to creekside today. Hearing about a 50/50 review of xtreme. Some folks say dont go there unless you got a pistol, othes say its family friendly and nothing to worry about (a few say its fine but get the hell outta there before dark). Can i get some real world reviews from yall? Or even reccomendations for other places.... So far creekside seems better then DSO even though its half the size. Creekside has a wash rack and a bbq trailer which has made all the difference in the world. Im in pearland and were not scared ti drive an hour or 2 to get to a spot.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Lots of my riding buddys have started going to Extreme and say they like it better than DSO. Next time we ride it will most likely be at Extreme. We have been riding DSO for many years. Next time we ride Ill look you up, me and my buddys live in the Pearland area.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

mhooper said:


> Lots of my riding buddys have started going to Extreme and say they like it better than DSO. Next time we ride it will most likely be at Extreme. We have been riding DSO for many years. Next time we ride Ill look you up, me and my buddys live in the Pearland area.


Sounds good, We usually have 3 four wheelers and a samurai. We need a place closer to pearland. Tons of people at dso from around town, plus alvin, manvel, and friendswood.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been to extreme a couple times and rode there before it was extreme. It's not a bad park, they have pretty good trails and usually try to keep the trails maintained from any "pits" that will swallow a tank. But last time I was there, I heard nothing but tejano music, everywhere I went. There was a group of hispanic guys lined up across a main trail chit chatting, my cousin and I sat behind them thinking they would move but never did, then when we squeezed past them, they were all mean mugging us like we did something wrong. So we squeezed around and keep putting along our way. A minute or so later, the whole pack came screaming past us, all cutting right in our path and throwing dust up everywhere, to the point we had to stop. Then while coming back to load up, there were 3 or 4 sets of kids, on four wheelers, riding 3 and 4 kids deep on each one, tearing a&& down the main road, swerving back and forth, and we had to stop several times to make sure we weren't going to get hit. By all means I'm not *****ing, just sharing my last experience out there. For the reasons listed above, my cousin and I have vowed to never go back. I'm sure there are people with good experiences, but that was our most recent.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Lab7 said:


> I've been to extreme a couple times and rode there before it was extreme. It's not a bad park, they have pretty good trails and usually try to keep the trails maintained from any "pits" that will swallow a tank. But last time I was there, I heard nothing but tejano music, everywhere I went. There was a group of hispanic guys lined up across a main trail chit chatting, my cousin and I sat behind them thinking they would move but never did, then when we squeezed past them, they were all mean mugging us like we did something wrong. So we squeezed around and keep putting along our way. A minute or so later, the whole pack came screaming past us, all cutting right in our path and throwing dust up everywhere, to the point we had to stop. Then while coming back to load up, there were 3 or 4 sets of kids, on four wheelers, riding 3 and 4 kids deep on each one, tearing a&& down the main road, swerving back and forth, and we had to stop several times to make sure we weren't going to get hit. By all means I'm not *****ing, just sharing my last experience out there. For the reasons listed above, my cousin and I have vowed to never go back. I'm sure there are people with good experiences, but that was our most recent.


Thats all im asking for. Your story is exactly what we have been hearing almost word for word about the park. we go riding to get muddy, get stuck, run some stuff over, and have a good time doing it. Not put up with penny ante bs. Had a group blocking a trail the other day cause a guy got sick, and went and passed out in a rut while his girl rubbed his back. That sent us off into the woods to find a way around. I think we found the top 25 deepest holes at the park on that run before we got back to the main trail.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Xtreme way over Dso. Ive seen more fights and stuff get stolen at Dso than Xtreme


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Slim-N-None said:


> Thats all im asking for. Your story is exactly what we have been hearing almost word for word about the park. we go riding to get muddy, get stuck, run some stuff over, and have a good time doing it. Not put up with penny ante bs. Had a group blocking a trail the other day cause a guy got sick, and went and passed out in a rut while his girl rubbed his back. That sent us off into the woods to find a way around. I think we found the top 25 deepest holes at the park on that run before we got back to the main trail.


Thats our thing. We go to ride, have a few cold ones, mind our own business, and have a good time. I've ridden at DSO many times as well and I have never had a problem with thiefs, **********, etc. And there is Creekside, right off 59 in Splendora. Smaller, but nice and everyone we have met out there have been good people.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

My buddies and I refer to Extreme as the Mexican park... You can even get tacos there and they have a ramp to wash your atv ... The mud is muddier and trails are generally more "extreme" .. yes you will hear much more Tejano music... There is nothing scary about the place but I would say it tends to be a little more hectic... Main thing for me is the beaches as exreme has **** rocks in the water and I really hate that when swimming to get all the mud off... DSO has the BOB to counce off and I never stubbbed a toe on a rock while swimming... If you want to cruise and maybe not get stuck as much DSO is the place .. no tacos though... Either one is fine ... I prefer DSO


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pearland*

I also live and Pearland and DSO was our go to park but now we usually make the 1.5 hour drive to General Sams or Texas Offroad Ranch, the soil in Huntsville has a lot more sand in it and the bikes clean up a lot quicker. 
I have never had any problems at any of the parks and we usually stay 2 to 3 days. 
Another plus about Texas Offraod and General Sams is they both have bike washes and hot showers... when camping the showers are nice.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

dabossgonzo said:


> I also live and Pearland and DSO was our go to park but now we usually make the 1.5 hour drive to General Sams or Texas Offroad Ranch, the soil in Huntsville has a lot more sand in it and the bikes clean up a lot quicker.
> I have never had any problems at any of the parks and we usually stay 2 to 3 days.
> Another plus about Texas Offraod and General Sams is they both have bike washes and hot showers... when camping the showers are nice.


Agreed, nice parks. Our group is heading to River Run tomorrow for the weekend. Great park if you haven't been.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont think we would even hear a hint of what anybody else is listening to. We keep our radios cranked up. My brothers new setup last weekend at creekside-


----------

